# Winter Protection for my 100bhp Classic Mini - Photo Heavy



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll start by saying I'm not usually one to post up things, I'd rather watch, read and learn, but I love my car and sometimes things deserved to be shared.

For a breakdown, the car is a 1994 Mini 35, I bought it at 16 and rebuilt it etc, I won't go into detail because its boring but 98% of the car is immaculate, its a 1293cc engine, with a CNC modified head and few other trick bits and it made 102bhp at 5800rpm.

Enough of that, onto the cleaning. - This car lives outside, and I'm getting it ready to put away. Now I live in London, and my house doesn't have a tap out front, which means lots of going back and forth with buckets and getting my feet pretty much drenched!

So first a picture of its current state, not disgraceful but not clean! - Mostly dust and water marks from rain etc.

Winter Detail by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

So I started by spraying down the lower half with some Citrus Power and pouring a bucket of water over it, Immediately drenching myself. Smooth.

Winter Detail by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

Once a 'pre-rinse' of sorts had been completed I then, sprayed the whole car down in Megs Final Touch, ironic as it was the first product I used, this was mainly to add a layer of lubricant to the surface in a vain bid at reducing any swirl inflictions....it probably didn't work. Again, I wish I had a hose!

Then using the 'Two Bucket Method' and Auto Finesse Lather (and their MicroFibre Mitt) the car wash washed top to bottom in straight lines, bearing in mind this doesn't take very long, its only a 10ft long car.

Winter Detail by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

DSC_0715 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

DSC_0718 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

I then doused the car in another layer of Final Touch (still ironic), and then used Auto Finesse Clay Lube and Clay bar to rid most of the surface contaminates the car has accumulated over the last year, I keep this car relatively clean so there really wasn't that much but the roof was by far the worst, see the picture...

DSC_0719 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

DSC_0720 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

Once this was one done, another dousing with Final Touch (Yet to actually use this at the end of anything), and another quick wash the car was then dried, using the Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth towel, patted dry might I add, I love this towel, its soft, plush and Is so big I can dry the car in about 2 minutes. I also used more Final Touch as a drying agent.

DSC_0721 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

It was at this point when I whipped out some Auto Finesse Ultra Glaze (Are you noticing a pattern? its a minor obsession!), this was applied evenly across the surface using a Megs Microfibre applicator, I love this stuff, it really adds some depth of shine to paint.

DSC_0726 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

This was then removed with, you guessed it, Auto Finesse's Micro-Tweed towel. Which unfortunately, marks down to Auto Finesse, clashes with the colour. :-( Gutted.

DSC_0728 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr
DSC_0733 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

The esteemed among you will have notice i'd missed something, and you'd be right, it was at this point I realised I forgot to do the wheels, so I carefully cleaned the FIA approved (Not the crappy fake ones), 4.75J Rose Petals with Auto Finesse Revolution and Iron Out to remove any baked on dust.

DSC_0736 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

DSC_0738 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

Once i'd successfully made myself look a fool, I carried on with more protection! - It was this point I used some not AF products! - First coat of wax was Fourth Wax's SummerTime, for three reasons, one it smells like Marzipan and that makes anything good, two it makes the flake in the paint pop brilliantly, and three I refuse believe summer is over, even if it is 9.5 degrees and I'm wearing a hoodie.

DSC_0734 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

Whilst that was drying, I cleaned the glass with AF Crystal, which I must admit doesn't smell quite as nice, and treated the 165/70/10 Yokohama A032-R tyres with AF's Satin, its the only tyre dressing I've found that sinks in really nicely to these tyres.

DSC_0735 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

DSC_0742 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

The Fourth Wax was removed and a thin coat of Colonite 845 was applied, I love this stuff, usually I apply it with a machine, but It was cold and I was lazy, its not so great for making the flake pop but damn it behaves well with regards to water repellence and its really easy to apply.

DSC_0739 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

That was left to haze up and then buffed off, as a final LSP, you'd think i'd use some final touch?......You'd be wrong. I used Fourth Wax's spray seal, this stuff, is on point. It smells awful but is a brilliant spray sealant, for the extra little protection and to top it off its poured in London and I like supporting small businesses.

After that was buffed off I took the car up the road to take some pictures, a few for this but mainly for my Agreed Valuation, and because I bought myself a new lens and it was about time I used it!

DSC_0760 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

DSC_0759 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

DSC_0756 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

DSC_0753 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

DSC_0751 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

DSC_0749 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

DSC_0747 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

Please feel free to comment, give advice and opinions


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome looking mini


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Love it


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

On a side note I paid £15 for my outside tap kit! ;-)


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Aha...Meguiars microfiber applicator, Wax and collinite...you traitor  :thumb:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Love it, it's a year older than me :O 
Awesome job and fantastic car, I have said since I passed my test I will have one of these at some point!


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

pee said:


> Awesome looking mini


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

Citygo said:


> Love it





Citygo said:


> On a side note I paid £15 for my outside tap kit! ;-)


Cheers :thumb: - I think I need to learn some plumbing, as the only mains water line is in the back of the garage, which in standard fashion is filled with crap and not cars :-(


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

A&J said:


> Aha...Meguiars microfiber applicator, Wax and collinite...you traitor  :thumb:


Whoops!


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

ah234 said:


> Love it, it's a year older than me :O
> Awesome job and fantastic car, I have said since I passed my test I will have one of these at some point!


Cheers, it's a good laugh. I'm going to supercharge it over winter, because adding boost to an already fast small car, always ends well. :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great write up! Have always wanted a Mini since i was young so one day i will get one!

Yours looks spot on


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

Zetec-al said:


> Great write up! Have always wanted a Mini since i was young so one day i will get one!
> 
> Yours looks spot on


Thanks :thumb: It's taken a-lot of work and several times I've thought of selling it!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

What didn't you like about the micro-tweed? 

I was considering getting one, but I have about 20 new microfibres that I haven't even looked at yet


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Lovely looking little car. My first car was a mini and was also the first new car I ever had.
Like the colour of yours.


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Lovely classic mini and great finish.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hats off to you car is looks superb.


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> What didn't you like about the micro-tweed?
> 
> I was considering getting one, but I have about 20 new microfibres that I haven't even looked at yet


Nothing really, the purple doesn't go well with my car ahah. - It could do with being a slightly bigger towel, in terms of surface area, would mean you could do a bigger car with one towel. Where as I used one for the Mini.


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

streaky said:


> Lovely looking little car. My first car was a mini and was also the first new car I ever had.
> Like the colour of yours.


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

mattcoupturbo said:


> Lovely classic mini and great finish.


Thanks Matt


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

sshooie said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks Bud


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

TonyH38 said:


> Hats off to you car is looks superb.


Thanks


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks great , I'm just doing an engine swap and general refurb on my clubman estate and think your wheels would look good on it , can you buy them new anywhere?


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

Karl woods said:


> Looks great , I'm just doing an engine swap and general refurb on my clubman estate and think your wheels would look good on it , can you buy them new anywhere?


Cheers, http://www.minispares.com/c-21a1071.aspx


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

hi mate,im interested build spec of engine,poss pics too,:thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

superb looking mini mate and a cracking finish


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

tones61 said:


> hi mate,im interested build spec of engine,poss pics too,:thumb:


Hi,

Its a Metro 1275, bored +20

Fitted with Nural Slipper Pistons, each of which was lightened to match the lightest in the set, they're mounted on lightened and balanced A+ Rods

Crank is ground 10/10 again lightened and balanced, its got a Mini Spares Evolution001 cam, and Special Tuning Lightened cam followers, using competition push rods. ARP rod bolts.

The head is a CNC machined head based of a later new casting, with 31mm exhaust valves and 35.6mm inlets, double valve springs, race valves and viton oil seals and steel top caps.

Its got forged 1.5 ratio rockers, heavy duty (thick walled) rocker shaft and solid spacers.

Compression ratio is around 10:1 from memory, possibly 10.5:1

Gearbox is a standard box, with a 3.1:1 FD ratio, and a Cross pin diff and central oil pickup. Ultralight backplate, Lightened flywheel and a AP Organic clutch plate, braided hoses etc.

Its got a Lucas 64DM4 electronic distributor with modified bob weights, and an HIF44, single 1" 3/4 carb.

I have no pictures of the engine bay, as I'm busy driving it but, here's one that Matt Woods Photography took 

My Mini 35 by Matt Woods by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

EDIT: I should probably note, its getting supercharged over winter, so the HIF will go and be replaced by a DCOE weber


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

Stu Mac said:


> superb looking mini mate and a cracking finish


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Prkns (Oct 9, 2016)

Worth every minute to get it looking that good! Bang on!


----------



## STRicky (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks great fella, unusual colour and always good to see a cared for mini!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks fantastic, love the colour.


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

Prkns said:


> Worth every minute to get it looking that good! Bang on!


Thanks


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

STRicky said:


> Looks great fella, unusual colour and always good to see a cared for mini!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

Ian_W said:


> Looks fantastic, love the colour.


Thanks


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Spot on, I'd be doing a bit of plumbing over the winter months


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

dholdi said:


> Spot on, I'd be doing a bit of plumbing over the winter months


I can do cars, I don't mess about with Plumbing and House Electrics :lol:

I've been asking my brother in law for an age! - Think I just need to cut one of the pipes and tell him its leaking!

Usually I drive to Shell down the road and use the Jet wash just for the rinse.


----------



## ziggy72 (Oct 27, 2016)

great looking mini :thumb:


----------



## Roody262 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cracking little car that, looks the business! AO32's great tyres shame they don't make them any more


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

Roody262 said:


> Cracking little car that, looks the business! AO32's great tyres shame they don't make them any more


They still make them in 10s and they're road legal!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

That is beautiful :argie:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

A cracking job there.
I like the look of the insulator wax, how do you find it.
I've never used it and don't have a wax i can use with my DA.
Alan


----------



## RobinsonNoah (Jan 25, 2013)

bigalc said:


> A cracking job there.
> I like the look of the insulator wax, how do you find it.
> I've never used it and don't have a wax i can use with my DA.
> Alan


It incredibly value for money, its incredibly good when it comes to sheeting, beads aren't the tightest but its easy to apply and I've had two coats on my daily new MINI diesel since the start of August and it shown no signs of depleting.

A small amount goes a long way! At least, 5 drops on a foam applicator is enough for me to do the whole of my Classic Mini.


----------

